# Day Trip to the Keys - what to do?



## JulzVern1 (May 5, 2009)

We're staying in Pompano and want to take a day trip to the keys and experience the drive.   any suggestions on where to stop, what to see or do? will have kids, ages 3 - 9. We've never been to this part of FL.


----------



## Transit (May 5, 2009)

For just a day trip you might like www.pennekamppark.com


----------



## tombo (May 5, 2009)

If you want to make it to Key West, leave before daylight allowing the kids to sleep part of the drive. When they wake up they will be in the keys and lots of views and many places to stop. When you get to Key West park your car and take the conch tram tour. It will take you all over the island letting you get on and off as many times as you want.

Here is a list of things to do in a single day:

http://www.miamibeach411.com/news/index.php?/news/comments/daytrip-keywest/

Don't leave Key West before the sunset party on Mallory Square with all of the street performers, sword swallowers, vendors,magicians, singers, and the sunset everyone talks about. After the sun goes down head back home unless you decide to spend the night. I left Miami at 5am and returned to my room at 2am the last time I went to Key west. It was a long day but worth it. If I only had one day to spare, I would drive down and back on the same day again (although I would really liked to have spent one night on Key West and have driven back the next day).


----------



## ecwinch (May 5, 2009)

If you decide to take Tombo's recommendation and drive down to Key West, on the way down stop at the Bahia Honda State Park. Really good beach. On the ocean side you can walk out about 50' and the water is only up to your knees/waist.

Transit's recommendation is a good one also, it is just that the Pennekamp park is at the top of the keys, so to really experience the Keys you need to go further down to Marathon at least.

I agree tombo, to do it right you need to spend two days. But it might be doable without getting a room - just make two trips. One all the way to Key West, and the other to the Everglades and the Upper Keys. It all depends on how tolerant your kids are of driving. We have ours so loaded up with DVDs, iPods, and NDS games that long drives are not a problem. Here is what I would do:

Trip 1 - leave early, stopping at Bahia Honda State Park in the morning, then down to Key West in the afternoon. They have a shipwreck museum that the kids might find cool. Evening at Mallory Square, and then head back. Be prepared for a long drive though. From Ft. Lauderdale to Bahia Honda is 150 miles. Add 40 more miles to get to Key West.

Trip 2 - go to the Everglades NP in the morning, then John Pennekamp State Park in the afternoon. You drive right by Everglades NP on the way to Key West - it is about a 20 minute drive off of your route. In the Everglades, go to the Royal Palms walking trail. It is a raised boardwalk out into the Everglades, and always has numerous wildlife (birds, gators, etc.). Kids love it. Everytime I have been there you have at least 1 or 2 school/church groups there. 

At John Pennekamp they have a glass bottom boat tour that is cool, or you can rent a kayak and go kayaking. The kayak area is in a Mangrove area, so the water is usually really really calm. From Ft. Lauderdale to John Pennekamp is about 90 miles one way. But if you are in South Florida, you have to see the gators. And going to Everglades is the best way to do it.

And it sounds like Tombo hit Duvall street, something you probably want to avoid in the evening hours with small children. 

Also, since the fastest way to get around South Florida is to use toll roads, think about getting one of those mini-Sun Passes. Taking the toll road from Ft.Lauderdale to Key West you will hit about 4 tolls booths each way.


----------



## Cathyb (May 5, 2009)

There are two dolphin encounters in the Keys that offer swimming with them or just watching the different shows.   In Marathon there is a Turtle Hospital that does tours.


----------



## The Conch Man (May 6, 2009)

The Turtle Hospital is either closed or will be shortly, sorry.




Cathyb said:


> In Marathon there is a Turtle Hospital that does tours.


----------



## theo (May 6, 2009)

*Any idea why?*



The Conch Man said:


> The Turtle Hospital is either closed or will be shortly, sorry.



Do you think that either the net ban imposed on commercial fishing in FL a few years back and / or Federally mandated TED's (turtle excluder devices) in all shrimp nets has diminished the need for the Turtle Hospital, or is this "closure" action just a fiscal / funding issue?


----------



## AKE (May 6, 2009)

Watch your speed - there are lots and lots and lots of speed traps and cops, all the way down highway 1 to Key West and they will ticket for minimal over.  Especially be vigilant in the areas where there are key deer - these are dog size deer who are endangered and have a habit of wandering on the highway.  It is a long drive from Pompano (3+ hours) to Key West.  Unless you want to spend 6+ hours on the road, stay overnite.


----------



## Sea Six (May 6, 2009)

Besides the sunset at Mallory Square and a few favorite bars, my favorite place is the Mel Fisher Museum (I like treasure), and my wife likes the butterfly museum.


----------



## The Conch Man (May 6, 2009)

My apologies Theo but I just called them & they say its a rumor, they are still a non-profit organization raising funds but still in business on helping the sea turtles. So ifin you are in te area of Marathon, go there & enjoy what they have been doing for years, taking care of sea turtles!




theo said:


> Do you think that either the net ban imposed on commercial fishing in FL a few years back and / or Federally mandated TED's (turtle excluder devices) in all shrimp nets has diminished the need for the Turtle Hospital, or is this "closure" action just a fiscal / funding issue?


----------



## pcgirl54 (May 6, 2009)

My best advice is to stay somewhere overnight in the keys and really enjoy it. We did a daytrip from Pompano like you with young teens and it was 6 hrs of RT driving. 

We stopped at Pennekamp and rented a boat to go thru the mangroves to the buoys/coral reef and also spent an hour on the beach there. We walked around key west. The real snorkel tour with a guide was too long since this was a daytrip.

Theater By the Sea is in Islamorada. http://www.theaterofthesea.com

You can swim with dolphins,sea lions or stingrays if you want. We did not have time to go here but I wanted to or the other marine park. http://www.dolphins.org/

We were all tired and crabby on the way back.


----------



## AKE (May 6, 2009)

Don't do the snorkel trip at Pennekamp- its a long ways out, the water is cold (you will need to rent went suits), the water can be very rough (even on the reef), and there is not much to see when compared to the Caribbean or Hawaii.  Even in Key West the snorkel trip is iffy - we did Pennekamp once (never again), did Key West (and loved it), redid Key West and it was miserable (similar conditions to Pennekamp).


----------



## ecwinch (May 6, 2009)

AKE said:


> Don't do the snorkel trip at Pennekamp- its a long ways out, the water is cold (you will need to rent went suits), the water can be very rough (even on the reef), and there is not much to see when compared to the Caribbean or Hawaii.  Even in Key West the snorkel trip is iffy - we did Pennekamp once (never again), did Key West (and loved it), redid Key West and it was miserable (similar conditions to Pennekamp).



I do not think that is an apples to apples comparison. But for the majority of us - particularly on the mainland US, how many great snorkeling places can you drive to? While the best snorkeling day in Key West is not likely to be better than the worst day in the USVI, it is not possible to drive to USVI or Hawaii.

And in term of water temps - Key West is far more seasonal then the Hawaii or the Caribbean. As you can see from here (LINK), the water temps are a little closer in the late spring / summer time. And the boat ride out is part of the adventure.


----------



## ecwinch (May 7, 2009)

The Conch Man said:


> My apologies Theo but I just called them & they say its a rumor, they are still a non-profit organization raising funds but still in business on helping the sea turtles. So ifin you are in te area of Marathon, go there & enjoy what they have been doing for years, taking care of sea turtles!



That is good news.


----------



## pcgirl54 (May 7, 2009)

I agree with AKE about Pennekamp based on my experience. There are reefs that you can get to in 30 minutes by renting a boat with a map. They are not worth going to. The escorted trip the park tour guides take you on hopefully would be better. It is a nice park to stop at and we had a picnic there. I would do it differently if I went again.

http://www.pennekamppark.com/snorkeling.html

http://www.pennekamppark.com/kayak.html

It's not like the carribean as I expected where reefs are close to shore with lots of fish. Better to plan it with guides than to wing it like we did. It was not enjoyable in fact it was stressful. Thats' why I recommend an overnight or two rather than a daytrip.


----------



## AKE (May 8, 2009)

When we snorkelled at Pennekamp we all wore life jackets to swim to the reef - the waves were 4+ feet high.  My kids were not even in their teens and although they were good swimmers, it was very stressful on all sides. As well, you could literally see nothing.  I thought that this was an aberation so some years later when my sons were in their mid-teens (and experienced scuba divers by then) they went scuba diving in the same area.  The boat ride out was so rough that most people go seasick and they swore that they would never do it again. As well, their comments were that they saw literally nothing.  
Now for the keys - like I said, the first time it was great, the second time we had high waves, winds and once again saw literally nothing.  Both reefs are WELL off shore - you are literally in the middle of the ocean so it is not for inexperienced swimmers or families with small kids. I have snorkelled many times in Hawaii and because you are close to shore, the water temperature is warm enough that you dont need a wet suit.  Because the reefs are way off shore in the keys the water temperature is much colder (regardless of what a map may show) and especially for Pennekamp you will need a wet suit.


----------



## theo (May 8, 2009)

*Different days, different weather, different experiences...*



AKE said:


> When we snorkelled at Pennekamp we all wore life jackets to swim to the reef - the waves were 4+ feet high.  My kids were not even in their teens and although they were good swimmers, it was very stressful on all sides. As well, you could literally see nothing.  I thought that this was an aberation so some years later when my sons were in their mid-teens (and experienced scuba divers by then) they went scuba diving in the same area.  The boat ride out was so rough that most people go seasick and they swore that they would never do it again. As well, their comments were that they saw literally nothing.



I took the Pennekamp Park "cattle boat" out to snorkel the reef this past February. There was indeed considerable "chop" en route to (and while at) the reef, but once actually snorkeling upon the reef the visibility was *excellent* and I saw (and saw quite clearly) numerous species of fish, eels and coral I'd never seen before. I live right on the coast, have been scuba certified since the 1970's ( i.e,  not a wide eyed newbie flatlander). 

While there is very little perfection to be found in the Keys or elsewhere in the world, "the reef" is still the only living coral reef to be found anywhere in the continental United States. One could say that even "a bad day in Paradise" sure beats a sharp stick in the eye (or working)...


----------



## ScoopKona (May 18, 2009)

I was never a big fan of driving the Overseas Highway -- then again, I did it every day for 15 years, so....

First -- speed traps. When you see two orange flags on either side of the speed limit sign, that means "we really mean it -- don't speed by so much as 5mph or we'll pull you over."

There's one in Marathon, and the entire island of Big Pine Key is a giant speed trap.

As far as restaurants, you should be able to tell the tourist traps from the local spots just by looking at them. Anything that advertises itself as "world famous" is something to be avoided. Any restaurant with "Capt. [Name's]" should also be avoided. 

My favorite places are (heading from Key Largo to Key West): Snapper's, Hog Heaven, Lorelei, Robbie's, Porky's, No Name Pub (if you can find it, I'll be amazed), Geiger Key Marina (good luck finding it), Nobody Nose (good luck finding it) and then you're in Key West.

Key West was home for me for 15 years, and has a LOT of overpriced crap restaurants. Basically, the better the view, the worse it is. There are exceptions, but that's a good guide.

Skip the Conch Train. Park in one of the city garages in Old Town (the one by the Westin is a good spot). You're only concerned with a 1/2 mile by 1 mile section of the town, so everything is in walking distance.

Don't miss the Mel Fisher Museum.


----------



## DonnaD (May 18, 2009)

*Great tips appreciated for the Keys*

Thanks for all the tips. We are heading to the Keys afte a week in ft. Myers. I am glad to hear that the snorkeling is not worth doing there. We will be going to the Bahamas on a 4 day cruise after the Keys trip so I think we will wait til we get there. We would appreciate any othe rtrips you have to share. We will be celebrating my birthday in Key West. We are trying to be a little frugal so good restaurants are appreciated. We will also spend a night in Key Largo. any suggestions there?
DonnaD


----------



## theo (May 19, 2009)

*A differing viewpoint...*



DonnaD said:


> I am glad to hear that the snorkeling is not worth doing there.



Not true, plain and simple. Snorkeling on the reef can be *great*. Don't be completely put off by negative reports from those who had either a bad weather day (...and / or a bad personal day). No, the reef off the Keys is not the Caribbean and it's not heaven on earth, but snorkeling on the reef can be truly fascinating when weather and visibility conditions permit. 
"Not worth doing" is an unfair and incorrect generalization, in my opinion.

==============================================
Re: >> We will be celebrating my birthday in Key West. We are trying to be a little frugal so good restaurants are appreciated. We will also spend a night in Key Largo. any suggestions there? <<
==============================================

In Key West, we like Pepe's. For an informal, funky, fun (and affordable) lunch, try Bo's Fish Wagon (although, if you are put off by the occasional chicken strolling through the place, this might not be your cup of tea). 
During our visit to Key West in Feb '09, we "splurged" and had dinner at a little place called Cafe Sole. It was both very disappointing and very overpriced; I recommend staying far away from that expensive little "gem". Then again, it's located far enough off the beaten path that you wouldn't likely just stumble upon it anyhow....

In Key Largo, I recommend the "Encore" side of the Fish House. Outdoor patio or indoor seating (but no water view). Excellent seafood. If you insist on a water view, there is dockside dining at Snappers, which also has excellent seafood. Both places are within 8 or so miles of each other, both on the ocean (or "northbound") side of U.S. Route 1. 

My $0.02 worth, based upon my own experiences...


----------



## ScoopKona (May 19, 2009)

DonnaD said:


> We would appreciate any othe rtrips you have to share. We will be celebrating my birthday in Key West. We are trying to be a little frugal so good restaurants are appreciated.
> DonnaD



What kind of restaurants?

B.O.'s Fish Wagon is one of my favorites, but it's a little "funky" for a lot of people. Same goes for Blue Heaven. Some people love it. Others hate the fact that there are chickens running around your table.

My favorite restaurant in Key West is Michael's. But plan on $100 per person for a three course meal.

And, unfortunately, there are only two ways to get really good seafood in Key West. 1) Cook it yourself. 2) Go to any of the island's sushi restaurants.

Most of the seafood restaurants are obscenely overpriced. B.O.'s Fish Wagon is an exception (but with a limited menu) and to some extent Turtle Kraals and Half Shell Raw Bar serve some quality dishes at a price that doesn't involve serious financing. (Avoid fried or blackened anything at those two places and you should be fine.)

Finally, don't rely on any information that is more than a year old, and don't take the advice of tourists too seriously. The good restaurants are the result of the good chefs, who move around a lot in Key West. Tourists who visted Key West 10 years ago will say, "You can't miss Louie's Backyard! It's the best!"

Well, it hasn't been the best for a long time. The chef who made it the best left and started his own place. You couldn't pay me to eat there, now.


----------



## maddaug (May 19, 2009)

My 2 cents. Just got back 1 week ago or was it 2.
Where to stay in Key Largo? We stayed at the Ramada Inn. Excellent overnight stay. The place was clean and it was fun walking around the marina looking at the boats. Would stay there anytime. One note about the place, when we checked in there were a bunch of kids staying there also. We realized kids being kids it could be noisy overnight. We just set the air conditioning fan to "on" and that was enough noise (and it was kind of a noisy fan) but didn't hear a thing. I don't believe they were loud anyway. 
We ate at Snappers and loved the place. Got to see Scott Kirby and well we like him anyway. Good food and music.

KW..well Bo's Fish Wagon was great, Pepe's was also a fav. 
We went over to Stock Island for the Hogfish. It was ok. Too much bread although the bread was good. 
I wish we would have looked into getting some fresh fish and grilling it ourselves but never got around to it. 

The Fury's sunset cruise with unlimited drink and appetizers was really fun and good music also. Let me tell ya they kept the drinks flowing too. Mallory Square was interesting but I didn't have the patience to wait and wait for the performers to finally do the act. Lots of build up and I guess they lost my interest too easily. :annoyed:  So I basically kept the hubby going from one act to the next and we never really saw any.


----------



## The Conch Man (May 20, 2009)

Agree with BO's but Turtle Kraals switch to Barbecue bout six months ago, don't know if you knew that. Its not as good as it once was, no one to this day understands why they changed. Barbecue in Key West isn't what visitors go for, they usually go for seafood & the such.

Meteor Smokehouse beside the Green Parrot Bar is the best place for barbecue, even tho they changed hands bout a year ago, they are getting better. We went to try Turtle Kraals barbecue & it wasn't that great & the service was a little iffy, we still like the Meteor for barbecue. Tuttle Kraals also cut-out their turtle races on Friday night, bummer!




ScoopLV said:


> Most of the seafood restaurants are obscenely overpriced. B.O.'s Fish Wagon is an exception (but with a limited menu) and to some extent *Turtle Kraals.*


----------



## shagnut (May 20, 2009)

I snorkled every day while we were at the Galleon and loved it. No it's not the Carribean but we saw lots of sharks (baby's) and other things. One of the best trips was at Looe Key . Saw lots of things and one thing I didn't want - a shark bigger than Kelli!!  Thought she was a goner. I did all trips with a guide.  shaggy


----------



## Laurie (May 20, 2009)

In addition to Bahia Honda which is a very pretty state park, Long Key has a very nice one too, and is further up. I was once lucky enough to get advance reservations for a camping spot there, just a few feet from water's edge, pretty as a postcard ... if there's any way to overnight and you have gear, you might see whether you can get a space at either of these - they hold out some campsites for day-of arrivals.

A recommended activity: buy a whole key lime pie, or 2, at the grocery store!

We thought we might snorkel at Long Key, but the water along the beaches was full of Portuguese man-o-war jellyfish, making even wading in the water difficult. We went to some other supposed good snorkel-spot which I can't recall, but the water was very murky and not interesting. So then we did a boat trip over the reef which had glass-bottom at the staircase down and the lower-level viewing windows, and it was the only time in my life I ever felt really seasick - extremely rough with waves washing over the sides of the boat - I would never do that again unless the weather were super-calm. As you can see, our fish-viewing hopes didn't pan out... 

The drives from Miami to Long Key, and then from Long Key to Key West for the day, weren't as pretty as expected, and a bit tedious. 

Still we enjoyed our time at Long Key's state park very much. For more info:  www.floridastateparks.org/longkey/ParkSummary.cfm


----------



## AKE (May 20, 2009)

*another option for snorkelling - Dry Tortugas*

If you are staying overnite in Key West then there is a boat day trip to the Dry Tortugas.  The boar leaves from the marina beside the Galleon.  This trip is excellent - I think that it was about 2 hours each way and because you stay in the gulf there is little wave action.  As well, the Dry Tortugas, which is an island, has excellent snorkelling and a beautiful white sand beach, all within a 5 minute walk from the ferry.


----------



## ScoopKona (May 20, 2009)

AKE said:


> If you are staying overnite in Key West then there is a boat day trip to the Dry Tortugas.  The boar leaves from the marina beside the Galleon.  This trip is excellent - I think that it was about 2 hours each way and because you stay in the gulf there is little wave action.  As well, the Dry Tortugas, which is an island, has excellent snorkelling and a beautiful white sand beach, all within a 5 minute walk from the ferry.



I think you'd really need to spend an extra day in Key West if you're going to head to Ft. Jefferson.

Also, if going to Ft. Jefferson -- take the seaplane. It's only $50 more than the boat, and saves 6 hours of travel time.


Turtle Kraals switched to a barbecue menu? What in hell were they thinking?!?!?!  

I leave for a year and everything goes to hell.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 20, 2009)

ScoopLV said:


> I think you'd really need to spend an extra day in Key West if you're going to head to Ft. Jefferson.
> 
> Also, if going to Ft. Jefferson -- take the seaplane. It's only $50 more than the boat, and saves 6 hours of travel time.



Scoop,

The Seaplane no longer goes to Fort Jefferson/Dry Tortugas

Here's a note from the Seaplane website: UPDATE (as of December 20, 2008) - The Dry Tortugas seaplane is currently not operating nor accepting reservations. If you would like to visit the Dry Tortugas, you must use the Dry Tortugas ferry. 

Richard


----------



## theo (May 22, 2009)

*To pie or not 2 pies...*



Laurie said:


> buy a whole key lime pie, or 2, at the grocery store!



Better still, buy your Key Lime pies at Blonde Giraffe. Key Lime Pie is all they do and it's *much* better than anything you'll ever find in Publix.

For the record, I'm not associated in any way with Blonde Giraffe. I just haven't found better Key Lime Pie anywhere (..but I'll keep trying   ).


----------



## mas (May 22, 2009)

theo said:


> Better still, buy your Key Lime pies at Blonde Giraffe. Key Lime Pie is all they do and it's *much* better than anything you'll ever find in Publix...



To each his own... I agree that buying a whole pie is much more economical then paying $6-$8 for a piece in a restaurant;another situation where the kitchen facilities of a timeshare are very convenient!  However, of all the places to get Key Lime, my wife and I and my sister (who usually travels with us to FL) agree that, hands down, the best Key Lime in the state is at Publix.  I only wish their stores were in the midwest.  Their bakery products are excellent; their store brand products are better, and much cheaper, then the name brands.



shagnut said:


> One of the best trips was at Looe Key ...



Here's another vote for Looe Key.  Did a three tank dive there several years ago.  Found an ad for a little one man operation.  He took my BIL and I all around the key and we had a really enjoyable time exploring all the little nooks and crannies of the various reefs...saw lots of different type of seafish etc.  I think the whole afternoon of diving, including lunch on the boat was $65.  Of course, this was, as stated, several years ago.  I wish I could remember the name of the guy.


----------



## The Conch Man (May 22, 2009)

Have ya ever tried Kermit's Key West Key Lime Shoppe Pie Theo, on the corner of Green & Elizabeth Street's across from the Conch Republic Seafood Company at Historic Seaport on the Bight or the Key West Key Lime Pie Company at 701 Caroline Street? We have tried all of them & "IOHOO" for many years, these two our are best. Manny & Isa's Kitchen in Islamorada is next when we are visiting in Islamorada but they are now closed, bummer.




theo said:


> (..but I'll keep trying  ).


----------



## theo (May 22, 2009)

*More pie to try...*



The Conch Man said:


> Have ya ever tried Kermit's Key West Key Lime Shoppe Pie Theo, on the corner of Green & Elizabeth Street's across from the Conch Republic Seafood Company at Historic Seaport on the Bight or the Key West Key Lime Pie Company at 701 Caroline Street?



Not yet --- but now I surely will.  

I have a vote for the *worst* Key Lime pie encountered to date in KW --- Cafe Sole at 1029 Southard St. It was so bad that I actually wondered if maybe a cleaning product of some sort might have accidentally dripped down into it from an overhanging shelf and no one noticed...


----------



## The Conch Man (May 22, 2009)

Ya have me ROFLMAO with that statement!!!!

Have ya ever gone upstairs at the Roof Top Café at 308 Front Street over-looking the street, watching people? We like going there for a night cap, relaxing, service, have a drink or two & their key lime pie, a little expensive but not bad cause its still home made. You might catch Larry Smith playing the piano, who is a personal friend of mind cause we play golf there when I'm down visiting, say high for me ifin you might go, tell him I said hello from Ron, he'll know!




theo said:


> It was so bad that I actually wondered if maybe a cleaning product of some sort might have accidentally dripped down into it from an overhanging shelf and no one noticed...


----------



## Laurie (May 22, 2009)

mas said:


> I agree that buying a whole pie is much more economical then paying $6-$8 for a piece in a restaurant;another situation where the kitchen facilities of a timeshare are very convenient!  However, of all the places to get Key Lime, my wife and I and my sister (who usually travels with us to FL) agree that, hands down, the best Key Lime in the state is at Publix.  I only wish their stores were in the midwest.  Their bakery products are excellent; their store brand products are better, and much cheaper, then the name brands.


Ah, but who needs a kitchen? My sister and I finished off a whole pie one afternoon, and all we had was a tent!


----------



## maddaug (May 23, 2009)

I know we are off topic but for those of us who can't get the good Key Lime Pie try this recipe. It's good and I use a little more of the juice to make it a tad bit more tart. Great recipes on their website. 

http://keylimejuice.com/ 

Nellie & Joe's Recipes from the Keys  
Nellie & Joe's Key Lime Pie 
9" graham cracker pie crust 
14 oz. can of sweetened condensed milk 
3 egg yolks (whites not used) 
½ cup Nellie & Joe's Key West Lime Juice 
Combine milk, egg yolks and lime juice. Blend until smooth. Pour filling into pie crust and bake at 350º for 15 minutes. Allow to stand 10 minutes before refrigerating. Just before serving, top with freshly whipped cream, or meringue, and garnish with lime slices. 

I have also doubled the recipe and made my own crust. Not hard to do and tastes much better.


----------



## avelox (Jun 11, 2009)

*Yum.....*

Thanks for sharing this recipe. I will give it a try for certain before our planned visit in October so I can compare with Publix. 

BTW, can anybody recommend a place to spend the night (or 2) after the drive down?
Maybe a B&B in Old Town? Would love it to have no smoking and maybe a porch with a rocking chair. The wife will insist on a private bath but if you tell me that the place is the real deal I'll forget that it has shared baths. Oh, and I can not spend $500.00 a night either. My meager budget taps out at around $175.00 a night and it had better include a great breakfast. If need be I'll drive back up until I get sleepy and then pull over. 
Thanks!
 



maddaug said:


> I know we are off topic but for those of us who can't get the good Key Lime Pie try this recipe. It's good and I use a little more of the juice to make it a tad bit more tart. Great recipes on their website.
> 
> http://keylimejuice.com/
> 
> ...


----------

